# The Big Bang Theory [11/15/2012] - "The 43rd Peculiarity"



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

The rest of the episode was fine but I have a real problem with the Penny/Hypnotism conversation coming out of Sheldon's mouth. That was definitely a Howard line. It was just creepy (and not in a funny way) coming from Sheldon.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I agree. Based on the rules of his character that they have set up, he would not be able to make that connection with a chicken pecking at feed.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> The rest of the episode was fine but I have a real problem with the Penny/Hypnotism conversation coming out of Sheldon's mouth. That was definitely a Howard line. It was just creepy (and not in a funny way) coming from Sheldon.


I didn't think it was creepy, what was extremely odd about that was:

Sheldon believes in hypnotism?

That seems completely out of character. I would have expected him to call it hokum.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Pretty good episode.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

My guess about the 43 on the board was that Sheldon was doing an experiment on how long it would take them to snoop on him if he were to disappear everyday for 20 minutes. The wormhole hoax was hilarious though!


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow, I could not disagree more about that Sheldon line. It was hysterical. The little head bob was so subdued, my wife did not notice it at first. I had tears in my eyes, so I had trouble locating the remote... I backed up the scene and showed her, and SHE was laughing as loudly as I.

I think having Howard say the line might have telegraphed the joke a bit too much. As it was, the line was funny, but that head bob just had me laughing off and on the rest of the episode.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Apparently they had a flash mob break out during the filming of this episode...

Big Bang Theory Flash Mob

Pretty awesome, cool to see them having so much fun. There is another longer version that someone filmed with a camera phone on youtube too, this one is edited by CBS.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Our little boy, Sheldon, is growing up....


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

That's great!





Bazinga!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

That is great. I have always heard their cast is one of the ones that go out of their way to make it enjoyable for the audience at tapings since there is so much waiting.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

And hopefully the above video puts to rest any remaining people who doubt that they use a live audience for the show laughter.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

No Amy? no thanks.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

The longer version I watched had a brief cameo from Johnny Galecki doing some break dancing.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> No Amy? no thanks.


Yeah, she was missing from this episode. No Bernadette either. It was like a throw-back episode to the early seasons.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> And hopefully the above video puts to rest any remaining people who doubt that they use a live audience for the show laughter.


Funny you mention this. The one scene last night that to me cemented that was the one when the two guys were face to face listening at the door. It was clear that they were waiting for the laughter to die down before they said their lines.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

The full version on youtube is great!


----------



## edtude (Oct 12, 2009)

MikeCC said:


> Wow, I could not disagree more about that Sheldon line. It was hysterical. The little head bob was so subdued, my wife did not notice it at first. I had tears in my eyes, so I had trouble locating the remote... I backed up the scene and showed her, and SHE was laughing as loudly as I.
> 
> I think having Howard say the line might have telegraphed the joke a bit too much. As it was, the line was funny, but that head bob just had me laughing off and on the rest of the episode.


Well said


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> No Amy? no thanks.





billypritchard said:


> Yeah, she was missing from this episode. No Bernadette either. It was like a throw-back episode to the early seasons.


I haven't watched this episode yet, but hearing there's no aff or squeaky in it, I'm excited about seeing it! :up:


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Did any Bones or Alphas fans noticed whose Penny's friend was?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

For you 'Penny is a dirty drunk' types...she cleaned up this episode just for you..


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I didn't miss Bernadette so much. But Amy's become an integral part of the show. I just don't enjoy it as much without her.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Michael S said:


> Did any Bones or Alphas fans noticed whose Penny's friend was?


Should have been a scene with him and Sheldon.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Ment said:


> For you 'Penny is a dirty drunk' types...she cleaned up this episode just for you..


Yes she did. The hair looked great


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

And even better, she committed no felonies!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

eddyj said:


> And even better, she committed no felonies!


How would YOU know? CLEARLY you have NO IDEA what constitutes a felony.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

No one else thought it was odd that Sheldon implied that he believed in hypnotism?


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

SeanC said:


> No one else thought it was odd that Sheldon implied that he believed in hypnotism?


Why would he not? Hypnosis is not like religion there is evidence. Some people are susceptible to it others aren't. He may think certain claims my be bogus, but not the idea its self.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

mdougie said:


> Why would he not? Hypnosis is not like religion there is evidence. Some people are susceptible to it others aren't. He may think certain claims my be bogus, but not the idea its self.


And Sheldon probably thinks if anyone is susceptible to hypnotism, it's a Nebraska lunkhead like Penny. Howard too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ScubaCat said:


> The rest of the episode was fine but I have a real problem with the Penny/Hypnotism conversation coming out of Sheldon's mouth. That was definitely a Howard line. It was just creepy (and not in a funny way) coming from Sheldon.





MikeCC said:


> Wow, I could not disagree more about that Sheldon line. It was hysterical. The little head bob was so subdued, my wife did not notice it at first. I had tears in my eyes, so I had trouble locating the remote... I backed up the scene and showed her, and SHE was laughing as loudly as I.
> 
> I think having Howard say the line might have telegraphed the joke a bit too much. As it was, the line was funny, but that head bob just had me laughing off and on the rest of the episode.


I agree with the OP. While I thought it was extremely hilarious (I probably laughed louder at that than anything else I've seen in several months), I definitely thought it was out of character for Sheldon to be making sexual innuendos, especially a relatively crass one about oral sex.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I loved Sheldon's little head bob with the chicken line. 

Sheldon has been doing a little bit of growth in his character, so some of the comments and innuendos aren't completely out of character. People change the longer they are exposed to others. It could be that Sheldon is just evolving. Amy is forcing him to evolve in a way that Leonard and the others don't. They just enable his behavior so they don't have to deal with it. Amy doesn't do that.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

ScubaCat said:


> The rest of the episode was fine but I have a real problem with the Penny/Hypnotism conversation coming out of Sheldon's mouth. That was definitely a Howard line. It was just creepy (and not in a funny way) coming from Sheldon.


Thunder stolen! That was so wrong.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I loved Sheldon's little head bob with the chicken line.
> 
> Sheldon has been doing a little bit of growth in his character, so some of the comments and innuendos aren't completely out of character. People change the longer they are exposed to others. It could be that Sheldon is just evolving. Amy is forcing him to evolve in a way that Leonard and the others don't. They just enable his behavior so they don't have to deal with it. Amy doesn't do that.


But while it was funny, don't you think it was wildly out of character? I could see your point if Sheldon had made some garden-variety double entendre. But this one was very crude and even included the head bob to punctuate how crass it was. I just find that totally unSheldon-like.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> But while it was funny, don't you think it was wildly out of character? I could see your point if Sheldon had made some garden-variety double entendre. But this one was very crude and even included the head bob to punctuate how crass it was. I just find that totally unSheldon-like.


I didn't see the double entendre behind the chicken comment. I didn't see it as an oral sex reference or anything else. I might have to go back and rewatch it. If there is a double entendre, I could see Sheldon making it, but not realizing that he did, if that makes sense. I just saw it as Sheldon saying that she was hypnotized and was acting like a chicken.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

billypritchard said:


> ..._*Nebraska lunkhead*_...


Look out...the Huskers are comin' fer ya.....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> ... If there is a double entendre, I could see Sheldon making it, but not realizing that he did....


That's EXACTLY what I took from it....he just didn't realize what he was simulating...


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> That's EXACTLY what I took from it....he just didn't realize what he was simulating...


Didn't he specifically mention that she was hypnotized so the guy could have his way with her sexually, all the while she thinks she's just a chicken (cue head move)?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

zordude said:


> Didn't he specifically mention that she was hypnotized so the guy could have his way with her sexually, all the while she thinks she's just a chicken (cue head move)?


But that doesn't necessarily mean he was implying anything more. Sheldon is clueless about a lot of that. Remember, Amy is trying to push for sex, so that is probably more on his mind.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> But that doesn't necessarily mean he was implying anything more. Sheldon is clueless about a lot of that. Remember, Amy is trying to push for sex, so that is probably more on his mind.


No way does Sheldon make the comment that they guy is engaging in sexual relations with her while she's hypnotized and thinking she's a chicken pecking for corn, complete with his head bobbing up and down, and not realize that he's simulating a *******. That's just way too "on the nose" of an analogy for it to just have been an accidentaly double entendre.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

zordude said:


> Didn't he specifically mention that she was hypnotized so the guy could have his way with her sexually, all the while she thinks she's just a chicken (cue head move)?


But didn't Sheldon him him a look that said "Do I need to spell it out for you?" and then did the head move?

I thought Sheldon knew exactly what he was implying. It was a bit out of character for him, but it was hilarious.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Did he push his cheek out with his tongue?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I didn't see the double entendre behind the chicken comment. I didn't see it as an oral sex reference or anything else. I might have to go back and rewatch it. If there is a double entendre, I could see Sheldon making it, but not realizing that he did, if that makes sense. I just saw it as Sheldon saying that she was hypnotized and was acting like a chicken.


The double entendre was definitely there... I'm on the fence whether or not Sheldon did it intentionally or innocently.

I thought for sure they were going to end the episode without revealing what Sheldon does in that room. I'm so glad they did! But they could have drawn it out for an episode or two just to increase the drama.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I think there is zero chance Sheldon was making a double entendre. It is a common hypnotism ploy to make the person pretend they are chicken.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> Apparently they had a flash mob break out during the filming of this episode...
> 
> Big Bang Theory Flash Mob
> 
> Pretty awesome, cool to see them having so much fun. There is another longer version that someone filmed with a camera phone on youtube too, this one is edited by CBS.


I wish they would come up with a different name/label for these planned, rehearsed, _choreoanimated_, productions something other than "Flash mob".

I think of a "flash mob" is something that goes out on Twitter (or some other social media) that says "in 15 minutes, show up at X, wearing Y, doing Z" and just seeing what happens. But these other things, are just too planned out and to me, while they might be "fun" aren't really impromptu events.


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

what, no commentary on penny dropping the L-bomb on Leonard?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

eddyj said:


> And even better, she committed no felonies!


But we don't know what happened inside Penny's apartment when he was over. She could have roophied him.

Also, when the dude was leaving, I didn't detect much, if any, English accent. He didn't have that many lines, but he sounded American to me.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Michael S said:


> Did any Bones or Alphas fans noticed whose Penny's friend was?


yes!



verdugan said:


> But didn't Sheldon him him a look that said "Do I need to spell it out for you?" and then did the head move?
> *
> I thought Sheldon knew exactly what he was implying. It was a bit out of character for him, but it was hilarious.*


I thought he gave that kind of a look too. It was priceless.



aaronw said:


> what, no commentary on penny dropping the L-bomb on Leonard?


That was awesome.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't want to cry because then you will cry. Priceless!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> Also, when the dude was leaving, I didn't detect much, if any, English accent. He didn't have that many lines, but he sounded American to me.


I thought the same thing. I figured he just didn't have enough lines for it to be prominent.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> I think there is zero chance Sheldon was making a double entendre. It is a common hypnotism ploy to make the person pretend they are chicken.


That would be my take on it. It was Sheldon unintentionally feeding Leonard's paranoia.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Hank said:


> But we don't know what happened inside Penny's apartment when he was over. She could have roophied him.
> 
> Also, when the dude was leaving, I didn't detect much, if any, English accent. He didn't have that many lines, but he sounded American to me.


Maybe the director forgot to tell him he was supposed to speak in his natural voice.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

billypritchard said:


> The longer version I watched had a brief cameo from Johnny Galecki doing some break dancing.


If you noticed, it also had Bernadette break dancing as well.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Maybe the director forgot to tell him he was supposed to speak in his natural voice.


The actor in question used to be recurring on Bones and his voice was the same there as it was here.
His character on Bones was also portrayed as English.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JYoung said:


> The actor in question used to be recurring on Bones and his voice was the same there as it was here.
> His character on Bones was also portrayed as English.


 I knew that and it was a bit more obvious on "Bones". However, as someone mentioned earlier, the main problem was that he didn't really say enough to make it obvious. The character he plays on "Alphas" _*isn't*_ a Brit but the actor *is*.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> I knew that and it was a bit more obvious on "Bones". However, as someone mentioned earlier, the main problem was that he didn't really say enough to make it obvious. The character he plays on "Alphas" _*isn't*_ a Brit but the actor *is*.


Ok but why the eye roll?
It comes across as a tad hostile and I though we were just having a conversation here.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Ok but why the eye roll?
> It comes across as a tad hostile and I though we were just having a conversation here.


It was meant to be since that fact had already been pointed out previously in this thread.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> If you noticed, it also had Bernadette break dancing as well.


I'd say calling what they both did "break dancing" is really stretching it....it was pretty bad.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> It was meant to be since that fact had already been pointed out previously in this thread.


_How wuuuuddde_.

I don't see anyone else making the point that they thought that he sounded the same as his character on Bones as he did in this episode.

And if they did, there's no need for hostility.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I think that the guy modifies his accent depending on the venue. I replayed this ep and he has a slight accent. On a behind the scenes piece on Alphas, he was astonishingly British.

There is a short piece on You Tube where he's all over the map.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> And hopefully the above video puts to rest any remaining people who doubt that they use a live audience for the show laughter.


They must pay professional laughers then.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

an actor taking on an American accent, how horrible!
A great actor like Hugh Laurie would never stoop to anything as crass as tha...... 
nevermind 

I will say that seeing Henry Ian Cusick in The Mentalist without his usual home accent was weird.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JYoung said:


> _How wuuuuddde_.


How juvenile.



JYoung said:


> I don't see anyone else making the point that they thought that he sounded the same as his character on Bones as he did in this episode.
> 
> And if they did, there's no need for hostility.


That wasn't the issue. It was saying "he played a recurring character on Bones" which was pointed out early in the thread. As to whether or not he sounded like that character, that is a matter of opinion, not the solid fact you seem to think it is, which you once again expressed by the use of the phrase "making the point".

If you just wanted to express your opinion and add to the discussion, you damn well shouldn't have quoted me since my post was merely positing a possible reason for of the lack of an obvious accent.

I have watched the exchange between Leonard and Cole several times and even when I am expressly listening for it, I can barely hear any signs of a British accent much less the obvious one exhibited by Vincent Nigel-Murray.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

For the record, I don't think Penny actually said he had an English accent, only that he "came over from England," and then Leonard started with the accent talk, and Penny just agreed that "yeah, they're the best".

But I do suspect that in the next episode (if he appears) he will have more of an English accent.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> I have watched the exchange between Leonard and Cole several times and even when I am expressly listening for it, I can barely hear any signs of a British accent much less the obvious one exhibited by Vincent Nigel-Murray.


FWIW I heard the accent in his stairway talk with Leonard, and he sounded just like he does on interviews using his natural voice, not the Americanized version he uses on Alphas, so different strokes and all, you didn't hear it, others of us did.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

The tail end of my recording got clipped, can someone tell me what happened after Sheldon returned to the room?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

robojerk said:


> The tail end of my recording got clipped, can someone tell me what happened after Sheldon returned to the room?


He pulled out a hacky-sack from a small wooden box and started counting... never getting past 8 or 9 "hits". The "43" was his record.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> FWIW I heard the accent in his stairway talk with Leonard, and he sounded just like he does on interviews using his natural voice, not the Americanized version he uses on Alphas, so *different strokes* and all, you didn't hear it, others of us did.


Whatchoo talkin' bout, Diane? Seriously though, I have no problem with this. Some heard it, others didn't.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> That wasn't the issue. It was saying "he played a recurring character on Bones" which was pointed out early in the thread. As to whether or not he sounded like that character, that is a matter of opinion, not the solid fact you seem to think it is, which you once again expressed by the use of the phrase "making the point".


Often times, "In my opinion" is implied in posts since such things are obviously opinions.
Still if I was unclear, there was no need to be rude.



lpwcomp said:


> If you just wanted to express your opinion and add to the discussion, you damn well shouldn't have quoted me since my post was merely positing a possible reason for of the lack of an obvious accent.


Oh dear God, I'm sorry that I thought that there was an obvious accent.
I'm sorry that I used your post as a jumping off point for my thoughts on the subject.

Rest assured, I will strive to not drag you into discussions of trivial affairs like the perceived accent of a walk on character on a tv show episode in which you are already participating.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Often times, "In my opinion" is implied in posts since such things are obviously opinions.
> Still if I was unclear, there was no need to be rude.
> 
> Oh dear God, I'm sorry that I thought that there was an obvious accent.
> ...


I'm sorry that you continue to be needlessly obtuse.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> I'm sorry that you continue to be needlessly obtuse.


Any chance of dialing back the attitude, just a smidge?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Any chance of dialing back the attitude, just a smidge?


SOMEBODY hasn't been paying attention...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> Apparently they had a flash mob break out during the filming of this episode...
> 
> Big Bang Theory Flash Mob
> 
> Pretty awesome, cool to see them having so much fun. There is another longer version that someone filmed with a camera phone on youtube too, this one is edited by CBS.


Too bad they ruined it with a laugh track.

Oh, wait....


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Hank said:


> He pulled out a hacky-sack from a small wooden box and started counting... never getting past 8 or 9 "hits". The "43" was his record.


I thought it was odd that he needed to keep his record on the blackboard, since he has an eidetic memory.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> I'm sorry that you continue to be needlessly obtuse.


What did you just call me?


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> What did you just call me?


He's saying you're overweight.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

so, I have been trying to see if Jim Parsons is in the back there somewhere.

Because he totally reminds me of someone who can either dance beautifully or completely not even a little bit at all.

(I fit into the latter category, which is tough when you're trying to be an actor. )


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

YCantAngieRead said:


> so, I have been trying to see if Jim Parsons is in the back there somewhere.
> 
> Because he totally reminds me of someone who can either dance beautifully or completely not even a little bit at all.
> 
> (I fit into the latter category, which is tough when you're trying to be an actor. )


He stays standing by the couch the whole time.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> I'm sorry that you continue to be needlessly obtuse.





TiVo'Brien said:


> What did you just call me?





TampaThunder said:


> He's saying you're overweight.


Why are you guys all talking about my caboose?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

busyba said:


> I thought it was odd that he needed to keep his record on the blackboard, since he has an eidetic memory.


I don't think it was for memory..more of a motivation tool..and for the plot.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Why are you guys all talking about my caboose?


Another post about trains. You'd swear this was the Revolution thread. Sheesh.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I still don't understand how Penny and Leonard are a couple. I know he's into her because he thinks she is hot, but don't see much there beyond that. And to go from wanting to dump him 6 episodes ago to saying she loved him seemed forced.

They are obviously going to test it with Sheldon's assistant and she's probably a better fit for him.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Totally agree, and in fact, when Penny said "I love you, but you drive me crazy!" I though Leonard was going to say "well, if I drive you that crazy, maybe we shouldn't be together", but then the keyed on the "I love you" part instead.

I would much rather see Leonard with Sheldon's assistant. She's damn cute (and smart, too!). But then once again, poor Raj gets left with no girl.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

snowjay said:


> He stays standing by the couch the whole time.


...and in character!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Hank said:


> Totally agree, and in fact, when Penny said "I love you, but you drive me crazy!" I though Leonard was going to say "well, if I drive you that crazy, maybe we shouldn't be together", but then the keyed on the "I love you" part instead.
> 
> I would much rather see Leonard with Sheldon's assistant. She's damn cute (and smart, too!). But then once again, poor Raj gets left with no girl.


That was one of the best parts.

You think women are hitting on me and I'm not even aware of it?
Pretty sure....


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> They must pay professional laughers then.


I'm pretty sure they do. I went to a recording of Two and a Half Men a few years ago, and there was an empty seat next to me up until just before they started filming. Then, an older man showed up and took the seat. He seemed to know the the people there working on the show. He had a big, booming laugh, and left right after they finished filming.

If he wasn't a professional laugher, I'd be very surprised.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

snowjay said:


> He stays standing by the couch the whole time.


Yes...kind of odd, really....


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

getbak said:


> If he wasn't a professional laugher, I'd be very surprised.


I want that job!

Just have to say Kaley Cuoco was looking very good both in this episode and especially dancing in the Flash Mob video.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This is the one show for which I love reading the episode thread here BEFORE I watch. 

Went to YouTube and watched one 'full version' of the flash mob bit and didn't see Galecki out there, except for when he went blowing past everybody just before Bernadette did her little thing.

Now I can look forward to watching it today.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

This appears to be the best upload of the full version of the cell phone camera footage of the flash mob:


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks, Loadstar! That was a different one than the one I watched earlier.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

This one mixes the good footage with the cell phone "extended cut" and has the good ending.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Great episode.

Text your friend, &#8220;Can&#8217;t talk right now, hanging with my boyfriend, England sucks, you suck, USA number one!&#8221;


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Finally saw this episode and liked it. Liked Sheldon doing the headbob/bj motion joke. Liked that there was no aff or berndette. Hope this is the wave of the future. Wish they'd drop the lame, tired, played out, annoying Howard's screaming mother bit.


----------

